# Third trip was the one.



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Third trip out. Woods are definately alive. Lots of deer, lots of hens, a few out of range, one nasty massive bird that came in like a 747 before I had my gun up and one jake that had a stubble not a beard. Well this guy and another tom came into range yesterday. He was good enough to shoot at. Look forward to a few more spring trips.

Btw, the spray on insect repellant (clothing spray) has kept the ticks off of me, I am definately a believer, too bad I can't use it during archery.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice Bird!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice one Neil!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice bird Bro! Give me some specs bro.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

And yes the clothing spray works GREAT! And why cant you use it during deer season? After a day or so the smell goes away.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work Neil. Congrats.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice Tom. Congrats


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice bird!..some of those insect repellant (clothing spray) really scare me!! Read the warning about getting it on your skin or eyes..

I'll stick to thermacell...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like a good neck shot. Bravo!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Real, comfortable jeans..those Wranglers asian cut with a 26” seam?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Real, comfortable jeans..those Wranglers asian cut with a 26” seam?


what your wife says about anything of mine that is 26 is between me and her.


Good to have the AC together this weekend. I will remember the butter throwing incident forever.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NTKG said:


> what your wife says about anything of mine that is 26 is between me and her.


Is that English or Metric?


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

x2 on the thermocell !


----------

